# Televisionn shows



## tshadowchaser (Dec 10, 2014)

so what are your favorite TV shows?
why not name a few


----------



## donald1 (Dec 10, 2014)

sometimes they play good movies on stars  (sometimes...)


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 10, 2014)

The Black List
NCIS (and NCIS LA)  can't stand the actors in the new one
Jeopardy 
the voice ( but I hate that viewers have so much say in the winners )


----------



## Steve (Dec 10, 2014)

The flash.  Elementary.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2014)

We've really been enjoying The Flash.


----------



## Steve (Dec 11, 2014)

It's really fun.  Arrow's getting its groove back, too.  It was moving away from superhero drama and a little too close to teen angsty drama for my taste for a while, but it's getting lighter and less melodramatic.

I'm really looking forward to the Netflix DareDevil series sometime in 2015.

Other shows I enjoy: 
*Brooklyn 99*.  I don't tend to stick with sit-coms for very long, but Brooklyn 99 is consistently funny. 
*Game of Thrones* is also one of my favorites, although season 5 won't start until sometime around April, IIRC.
*The Quest*:  Not a typical reality show guy, but this really appealed to my inner-LARPer.  I enjoyed the show and would watch a second season.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 11, 2014)

guess I'll have to take a look at the Flash . 
Love Game of Thrones but I dont have HBO


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 11, 2014)

Been watching Stargate Alantis again. The American cop shows are among my faces. Cagney and Lacy at the mo.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 11, 2014)

Cagney and Lacy was a good show for its time


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 11, 2014)

Should have been faces. Hill Street Blues though has to be the greatest


----------



## Steve (Dec 11, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Should have been faces. Hill Street Blues though has to be the greatest


Hey!  Let's be careful out there.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Buka (Dec 11, 2014)

I like Big Bang a lot, love Homeland, especially this last month, I like Blacklist, but find it hard to follow at times, but James Spader's character more than makes up for it, been watching 60 Minutes forever, 30 for 30 on ESPN is always good, but many times it's great, Brain Games is always fun and informative, I love Hawaii 5-0, even when it jumps the shark every week - friends and I actually look forward to the shark jumping, but we still love the show, colorization and all.

I loved Hill Street Blues, (especially Veronica Hamel), but the most realistic cop show of all time, IMO, was Barney Miller. Never cared for reality television but watched Survivor when one of my old students was on (Boston Rob) and have watched it ever since. Watch TUF all the time, liking some seasons better than others, loved the girls this season and am rooting for Rose in the final. 

If I happen to be in front of the tv on a weekend morning and see the Three Stooges are on, I'll watch if it's a Curly, every single time. Been doing it for nearly sixty years, no sense stopping now.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 12, 2014)

Game of Thrones definately. I am a big fantasy fan.

Rome, just awesome.

Recently took the time to watch  Battlestar Galactica (not the original) from start to finish. Pretty good, not really among my top faves but well worth it.

 Was going to do the same marathon with Alias but stupped midway in the second season, need to pick it up again soon. Great series.

And of course Babylon 5.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh B5, fantastic even now.


----------

